# Bonded? How will I know and how long does it take?



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

How long does it take to have a bond with your bird? Also how will I know we have bonded???

Once bonded, will he never bite and only show love or is that expecting too much??

I'm just curious...my two are 9 wks old and i just got them so I'm wondering how long it will take and also some tips would be great!

My plan is to take them out dailey in my room, send some time with them, as well as give them time to themself as I do house hold chores, while checking on them still. I can't give them full run since i have cats and dogs. But I feel safe letting them explore my room.

Will this help?

I also constantly go to the cage and baby tazlk them, open the door and try to pet them as well.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bonding takes time and patience. Just like making a friend, you learn new things about eachother and you trust eachother more and more. That doesn't mean you'll never have off days. Same with your birdies. Have patience and you'll know. There's not sure sign that you can go by.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

I am bonded with my Ryley and Chickin, and though they love attention and typically dont bite, there are days when they just want to be left alone.. specifically during molting. Having a bird that loves you is just like having any other animal that is bonded with you.. cat or dog or whatever... they are glad to see you and love to spend time and get attention with those that they are bonded to. it takes time and patience but is so worth it in the end.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Little M and Chico bonded with me on day 1!! i still get a bite when they are in a mood...but its not the same as the bites from my untamed girls...more like a peck....a stop doing that Mommy!!! kinda peck...normally along with a squawk.....i know with Belle it took Mikey a few months for her to want to be with him...but she is more of a birds bird...not like our lovey boys...u will know ur bonded...it shows differently in different birds...with Little M and Chico it was the fact they would live on me if they could....right in front of my face in the perfect spot for kissies and scritchies....then they call me if they think they haven been ignored too long  every bird is different....it might take months...there is no set time....the more time u can spend with them the better....and individually as well....talking to them definately helps as does giving them treats and just spending time with them...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some take days, some take months...but when they come to you for attention you will be well and truly bonded.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

My Tiki doesn't like to be touched, I try every day, just a little, but I don't force it. I have had him since June. He does however like to come and sit close when I am on the computer. So mostly I just talk to him and have him step up at least once a day. Torch on the other hand would ride on my shoulder and try to take out my earrings for hours on end, or sit with his head down to be scratched endlessly. It is so funny as I have 3 play stations for them to be on, all so they can get from one to the other by climbing ropes and such. Torch will be sitting by me while I am on the computer begging to have his head scratched, as soon as I start to get up to go to the kitchen he makes a mad dash for the big playstation so he will be ready to get a head scratch as I walk by. He is such a mommas boy.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought this info might be helpful in your quest to bond. I had this on my desktop for just such an occasion: Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! Lots of very good information! I appreciate it!


----------

